# February Photo Challenge



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2012)

The theme for February is...



MAN MADE

Standard rules apply:​ 
- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)​ 
Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: February Photo Challenge Discussion Thread
Good luck!​


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't seem to post the images. So here's the links to my entries. 

The interior of the cathedral in Siena, Italy:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44928299@N05/5880323174/sizes/l/in/photostream/

And the forum at Pompeii, with the crater of Vesuvius in the background.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44928299@N05/5885603225/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 8, 2012)

Thought I'd enter. Be kind to me, I only have a point & shoot.






The Severn Bridge.


----------



## andyw1691 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's my two...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 10, 2012)

Glastonbury Abbey. (Or what's left of it.)


----------



## Talysia (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, my first entry: Seaton Viaduct


----------



## alchemist (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## hopewrites (Feb 22, 2012)

hand made roses, my dad and I made. I painted them. Made of coffee filters, wire, and floral tape.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 25, 2012)

This was taken today. Yes, it's February and yes, miraculously, it's that sunny.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 25, 2012)

Man made and forgotten​


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 25, 2012)

Yesterday's Folly​


----------



## Aaron Stone (Feb 26, 2012)

#1 - Man made, animal tested.

#2 - Not _exactly_ man made, but twas man that exposed the camera lens, and twas man (or at least boy) that held the sparkler, drawing in the air a bow and arrow of fiery magics.


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 27, 2012)

My first entry - mostly made by me . . .  






Second entry - not made by me, but a thing of fickle beauty . . .


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 28, 2012)

Entries are closed, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/535411-february-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------

